# Scroll Saw Best of Show



## Grizz (Jan 2, 2008)

This here is my, "On The Trail" piece I made the pattern.  The frame is Walnut and the piece is cut out of Spanish Cedar.  I was excited when I took first place in 'fretwork' at The Heart of Ohio Scrollers Picnic.  But I about fell over when I took best of show.


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 2, 2008)

That is certainly a piece of art and you should be proud. I have scroll work a try for about 2 hours on a cheapo scroll saw my dad bought me. Needless to say I just couldn't figure it out. So it sits neatly in the box it came in exactly 1 year ago. 

I learn better by someone showing me first hand. Have been that way my whole life. I can't take what someone has written and break it down in my brain for some reason. Guess that is a downside for me since most of woodwork of all types seems you have to learn from a book.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I can see myself going crazy putting that blade in and out.


----------



## R2 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great piece.[] The covered waggon certainly provides a great subject and inspiration.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!!!!! did you do some burning on that also?

Shane


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice piece of work.....you have a lot more patience than I, sir.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I enjoy scrolling almost as much as I enjoy turning!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on Best of Show!  That is a beautiful piece of work. I bought a scroll saw a couple years ago and found out I didn't have the patience for that kind of work.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 2, 2008)

COngrats, very fine work on the scroll saw. I have one (scroll saw), I use it for a table 

Is this dejevu or what? What's the chances of having another "Grizz" that does exquisite scroll work? [:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe he should be "New Grizz".

BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work. Congratulations on 1st place.


----------



## Milpaul (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding work [:0] Congratulations on the work and the design. The desgn is key to great work like this. It takes a great eye and imagination which you obviously have.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 2, 2008)

Well deserved recognition for a fine piece of art.


----------



## Dario (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> Is this dejevu or what? What's the chances of having another "Grizz" that does exquisite scroll work? [:0]



Exactly my first thought.

CONGRATS and it is indeed deserving of the award.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2008)

No wonder you won best in show, that is fantastic work Grizz![]


----------



## Grizz (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doddman70_
> 
> Very nice!!!!! did you do some burning on that also?
> 
> Shane



No burning at all, in fact I don't even know how to do that...er well, at least not in any artistic fashion.

Everyone, Thank for your encouragement.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice work. Congratulations on best of show.


----------

